# Woody tasting honey



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

Where was the monastery located?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

a friend puts honey in a wooden barrel that contained whiskey at one time, the honey definitely picks up the flavor and it sells quite well.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Could it have been honeydew honey?
I once "won" at a bee meeting a small jar of "Forest" honey from a monestary in Germany.Tasted terrible to me,kind of a dirty,woody taste.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Nicksotherhoney said:


> Where was the monastery located?


Don't know.
Most likely Southern WI/Nothern IL.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> *Could it have been honeydew honey?*
> I once "won" at a bee meeting a small jar of "Forest" honey from a monestary in Germany.Tasted terrible to me,kind of a dirty,woody taste.


Don't think.
Look as if a regular wildflower honey.
Honeydew honey should be dark.
The woody taste is very pronounced IMO.
As if some "wet wood".


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

wildbranch2007 said:


> a friend puts honey in a wooden barrel that contained whiskey at one time, the honey definitely picks up the flavor and it sells quite well.


Right.
And the process of making brandy and similar drinks involves aging them in proper wooden vessels.
Hence my thinking of honey in wooden vessel (for the worse effect).


----------

